# Hawthorne Deluxe



## filmonger (Jan 8, 2016)

Attempting to put tear drops on the Hawthorn - not sure if they would have been period correct. Not even sure if they look good - Kind of think they do. This issue is one pedal went in fine and the other went about 1/2 way - then it took some doing to get it 3/4. will not go any further without real force and i do not want to do it. So I guess I will leave it as is. I thought It may have been the Nickel job that may have made it difficult as the threads in the pedal all looked fine. Anyway - do you guys like the teardrops and what opinion do you have on them. The wheel is not the one I am going to use - just giving it proportion.


----------



## halfatruck (Jan 8, 2016)

Scott has these on Ebay....
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-old-sto...615344?hash=item43e7412630:g:8aoAAOSwYaFWdZwV


----------



## jkent (Jan 8, 2016)

It may just be the angle of the picture but that main shaft doesn't look completely centered in the crank arm.
Otherwise I like the look.
JKent


----------



## filmonger (Jan 10, 2016)

Thanks guys....! Looks like the pedal is ever soooooo slightly bent - but it does not look like the threaded part of the shaft is bent...but maybe so. I'll leave it for now as it is 3/4 in. I think I'll get the taps anyway just to have a pair.


----------

